# Sounds like a tough Henry's buff hunt coming up



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I know of 3 different groups that were down there on the managment 
deer hunt all last week. there were 23 total guys looking/scouting/glassing


NOT ONE BUFF SPOTTED!

Several of them have been there on buff hunts before too.....

Anyone going, look WAY low, out in the flats...
No buff on the mountain rang part of the unit for at least 9 days now ...
Just a heads up.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Huh, I know of one B&C bull that was taken on the mountain last week.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

People still hunt that without flying it first?


-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Huh, I know of one B&C bull that was taken on the mountain last week.


Last week? The 1 sportsmens permit?

Other than that, the first season hunters choice tags just opened Saturday.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Here is one that was taken on Saturday evening. I was glassing around Tarantula, saw this bull coming down from the Horn area and spotted a couple of guys that were previously behind me get out of a Razr. The guy dropped it about two feet from the road with a 300 WM. I saw 6 cows other than that. Tons of deer, a couple of dozen which were VERY nice bucks. My hunt starts up on November 30th.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^ Good bull right there, Was he alone?^^^^


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep. Not too far from the cows though about 250 yards away. We got down there late Friday night and had to leave early Sunday morning. Spent Saturday just surveying the area and glassing everything on the West and South side.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> NOT ONE BUFF SPOTTED!


Except the 2 that were killed and the other 5 that were spotted by guys on the forum. Not to mention the probably 50 or 60 others that were spotted and the other 2 or 3 that were killed. 3 tags don't get filled and there are no more buffalo on the mountain? I love internet reports. Super accurate.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry goofy, I failed to realize that somehow Saturday wasn't part of last week...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

toasty- That was funny and sad at the same time because it is true! Lots of pontifica-tions about 2nd, 3rd, and 4th hand info........

Mr Mule- That is a pretty bull. 

The Henry Buff hunt has always been tough. Hardest hunt I've ever been on-- 11 days, 3 of which were guided, miles covered on horse, atv, truck and while we saw some buff in holes, never saw them where we could get Pops a shot, then came home empty. Some guys kill the first day and others never kill. I would imagine that the continual increase of pressure from Deer Tourists will only push the buffalo further into the out-reaches and even into the Park.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

One week and I am heading down again. Going through gear, double checking equipment, checklist, etc.

I used to love packing up for a hunt now it is really becoming just a chore. Need a cargo trailer that just has hunting gear in it and nothing else. That or I need to get rid of a lot of stuff.

Really amped up. I know the success rates are really high but I have as many doubts about this hunt as I have ever had.


----------



## yak4fish (Nov 16, 2007)

muleskinner

I have the same trouble with gear finally ended up renting a uhaul trailer $15.00 a day put all the heavy stuff in the trailer. Money well spent on the return trip with heavy ice chests full of meat.

Have a fun and successful trip!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks Yak

We have two camp trailers, an atv trailer and a horse trailer heading down with three of our riding/pack mules. Really thankful that I have friends and family that are anxious to pitch in. Should be 6 of us heading down. Possibly 7.

Really appreciate all of the help from the folks on this forum as well. Tons of advice has been sent my way. Hopefully I end up with some good steaks to share with those that have helped out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have always found that when one hunter draws that coveted bison tag that the hunt turns into more of a expedition than a hunting trip. 

I know on the few that I have been on with others being the tag holders that there is usually at least 6-10 others that will chip in for the hunt. Some may not be able to stay the whole hunt but others will filter in and out until the bison has been taken.

I have only been trying to get that tag for 40+ years now and I am about to pull the plug on thinking of being able to draw it now that I am a non resident. 

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I have only been trying to get that tag for 40+ years now and I am about to pull the plug on thinking of being able to draw it now that I am a non resident


Could be worse... my dad drew it and did not tag out (bull tag). Never got a shot. Its a tough hunt... harder than people would think.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Could be worse... my dad drew it and did not tag out (bull tag). Never got a shot. Its a tough hunt... harder than people would think.
> 
> -DallanC


I agree on the tough hunt. I have been on over 10 of them and have found them anywhere from near the top of Mt Ellen to down next to the park and almost all the way to Bull Frog. You just never know where they are going to be at.

But I would at least like the chance of being the one behind the rifle instead of the one yelling shoot, shoot.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Weather becoming a factor now, huge storm rolling arccoss the area!

It can make it tough getting around, 
BUT, sure helps cutting tracks..;-)..


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

one of my hunting buddies brother took a nice bull couple of weeks ago. rumor is might challenge for number 1. have seen the pics and it is huge. all one horse could do to get the head and cape out the 4 miles. going thru the 60 day cure now and they say it will be close, definitely a top 4 and maybe ....


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

King, you know I need my pic fix now right? That is akin to pouring icecold water on the ground in front of a man who has been dying of thirst in the desert for days.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

here is one...


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

here another.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Now that is gorgeous. Wow.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys,
Ignore all the negative internet nay-sayers and go have a fun, safe, successful OIL hunt. Take lots of pics and stay warm.-----SS


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

That is a beautiful beautiful Bull. I am so jealous. Congrats on your hunt and I cant wait to see how Mule skinner does. Good luck.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

well I have a cow tag. Might be best to appreciate what has been posted regardless of what I may get. The bulls that have been shown so far have been like well........wow.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is a cow for ya muleskinner!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck muleskinner. no matter what you'll be hunting buffalo n not many folks get to do that. we've all felt discouraged at some point in a hunt and had our luck change in a heartbeat


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

As for what's been said by the know it all, I know of several buffalo being killed this year from the valley floor to the top of the mountain. They are just like any other animal, they are where you find them. Never set foot on the Henry's until last December the night before my brothers hunt started (cow). Planned on staying the whole hunt, figured it'd take that long to find some. Started at first light opening morning, driving blind into the unit figuring it out as we went. Long story short, that night we had a buffalo on the ground. Did we get lucky, maybe. But I think it had more to do with the fact that we weren't tied to one area because people said they were there. We covered a lot of ground that day and found some. I also know optics played a big part in it. Having the ability to see a long way helped a lot. I also like to think that I my previous hunting knowledge helped a lot too. Once you figure out how to find animals in general, I really think you can find any kind of animal just about anywhere. Basically what I'm saying is, go have fun. Don't be afraid to go explore new places. Take the time to "look". I've learned that everywhere you look there's always something to be seen. You just need to recognize what you are seeing. Keep after it, don't get frustrated and quit. And most importantly, don't listen to goofy. He's not as of a big shot as he thinks. They literally can be anywhere, go kill one!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

skinner,
You might want to take a snowmobile or two now.

A foot and a half of snow on apple bush bench so far.....

The sun could come out and melt it, BUT I've seen many times
when it gets like this on the Henry's, you cant get around without a sled.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> As for what's been said by the know it all, I know of several buffalo being killed this year from the valley floor to the top of the mountain. They are just like any other animal, they are where you find them. Never set foot on the Henry's until last December the night before my brothers hunt started (cow). Planned on staying the whole hunt, figured it'd take that long to find some. Started at first light opening morning, driving blind into the unit figuring it out as we went. Long story short, that night we had a buffalo on the ground. Did we get lucky, maybe. But I think it had more to do with the fact that we weren't tied to one area because people said they were there. We covered a lot of ground that day and found some. I also know optics played a big part in it. Having the ability to see a long way helped a lot. I also like to think that I my previous hunting knowledge helped a lot too. Once you figure out how to find animals in general, I really think you can find any kind of animal just about anywhere. Basically what I'm saying is, go have fun. Don't be afraid to go explore new places. Take the time to "look". I've learned that everywhere you look there's always something to be seen. You just need to recognize what you are seeing. Keep after it, don't get frustrated and quit. And most importantly, don't listen to goofy. He's not as of a big shot as he thinks. They literally can be anywhere, go kill one!


Well said. Except for the part about Goofy. He does a lot to help people out on these forums.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Well.....leaving in an hour. Thanks to all of you that have done anything they can to help out. My stomach is in knots but the drive down will get me into hunt mode. The anticipation is soon to become reality.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck bud!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good luck mule skinner!


----------



## cshill (May 10, 2008)

I'm a little late with the post, but I have to agree with Goofy. This was a tough year for buffs on the Henry's. We hunted the first season hunters choice tag, when my 15 year old son won the lottery with the draw of the tag. He took a fair amount of abuse from the other tag holders who had waited much, much longer than he had for their opportunity. I must say he deserved the ribbing he got...

We spent a couple different scouting sessions down there and saw good numbers of bison each time. The hunt, well that was a different story. I arrived 3 full days before the season and the buffalo were gone in the areas of my pre season scouting. In fact besides one herd that everyone was watching I only saw one other bull in 3 days prior to the hunt. We decided to steer clear of the masses chasing the big herd, and once that group was scattered we didn't see another buffalo until the 4th day of the hunt. That group was not in an area I thought I could get my son to. On the 6th we finally spotted 2 bulls and were able to make a stalk of over 2 miles. My son made 2 great shots and harvested a young bull. I don't think my son appreciated the opportunity he had prior to the hunt. I can tell you he does now. We worked hard for his bull and I wouldn't change a thing about the hunt. I got to spend 2 weeks with my son, family, and some great friends. My son was able to do what very few sportsman will ever get a chance to do, hunt and harvest a free ranging bison. For those who are still hunting the unit this year good luck. For those who have spent many disappointing years waiting for the chance, I feel for you, but I can selfishly say that if someone had to draw with only 1 point. I'm glad it was my son.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations to you n your son


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What an awesome bull! Congratulations! Mentally challenging for sure. Good job!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Any updates on skinner's buff hunt??


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Not yet it looks like. Good thing he has sleds, 'cause word is it is deep out there right now.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^Refrence to post #29,,, On 11/24........^^^^^^^^^^^^

Been there, Done that....OR , have seen that there..----More than once.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

its official - jimmy arrants bull - pictures posted at the beginning of this thread - is the number 3 bull in the state. congrats jim.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

That is an unbelievable bull!

It's head is freak'in HUGE.....


----------

